# My soaps



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi All! So I’m just talking here, and you may think that my soaps are just my “imaginary friends”  So here there are  I use only plant colors, clays and oil natural colors to get the color I want so it will never be as fancy as beautiful mica swirls, but I’m not bothered by that at all  Just being tiny bit jealous when I see your soaps hahaha

That’s my orange and cinnamon soap


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is my mint and spirulina GREEN soap


----------



## Trinity (Sep 23, 2013)

WOW Twiggy they are quite beautiful  Love the colors and the swirls


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is milk and oatmeal soap – my favorite!


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

And my lavender soap, still the edges are not being cut off, but I like – for the first time I got that nice blue kind of tone


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you Trinity!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 23, 2013)

Twiggy, your soaps are lovely! I am just starting to do some natural soaps, as I have been obsessed with colors and fragrances and swirls. I hope mine are half as pretty as yours. I'm especially impressed with how clean and sharp your edges are!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 23, 2013)

They turned out nicely.  Just watch with cinnamon as it can be scratchy and may cause some irritation to the skin.  Nice job on all of them.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 23, 2013)

Very pretty!  I love the more subtle look of more natural soaps.  But I also like playing with micas too!  Depends on who the end user is likely to be.  I often make soaps for kids and teens and they like the brighter colors and the fragrance oils.  When it's for my own use, I tend to make soaps like yours.


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you Girls! That means a lot to me! 



PinkCupcake why only half, I’m sure they will be as nice or better! Those are one my firs, swirls, the one I make now look pretty much the same – so I’m dying to try something different! And you should see me cutting those pieces! It took me as much time as to make the batch! Hahaha I’m not kidding! Now I have cheese cutter, but the one on the pics are cut with knife and cm ruler. I’m obsessed with the clear cuts and strait lines… 


Shunt2011 - I know now – actually the cinnamon is only on the service, the rest is colored with sweet paprika infused oil. But any way I’m planning to cut on cinnamon in future. Sometimes less is more 

Judymoody i know what you mean, my soaps will probably not be interesting for younger audience


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

Twiggy said:


> I use only plant colors, clays and oil natural colors to get the color I want so it will never be as fancy as beautiful mica swirls, but I’m not bothered by that at all  Just being tiny bit jealous when I see your soaps hahaha




I feel the exact, exact same way  I use only plant colors, clays etc and also feel abit jealous by the fancy micas, but not enough to sway me haha  Gorgeous Soaps Twiggy!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 23, 2013)

You really know how to present them.


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

Hanna, Dagmar - thank you! Is very easy! I will post a thread about it - thanks for idea Dagmar!


----------



## renata (Sep 23, 2013)

Twiggy, your soaps look great! And the photos are awesome!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 23, 2013)

I really like your soaps Twiggy!  They are the kind that I would want to make and keep all for myself.  And your presentation skills are perfect too!  I need to work on that.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 23, 2013)

I like them all! They look very neat, clean and put together! Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## dcornett (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## savonierre (Sep 23, 2013)

Your soap is beautiful, so are your pictures.


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you All!!! I'm very happy that you like them :*


----------



## Busyfingers (Sep 24, 2013)

Ditto on the soaps, I love natural, but I must confess, I dabble on the "colour side".


----------



## namad (Sep 24, 2013)

Busyfingers said:


> Ditto on the soaps, I love natural, but I must confess, I dabble on the "colour side".




hahaha, too funny


----------



## neeners (Sep 24, 2013)

beautiful soaps!  I love the spearmint and spirulina one!


----------

